# Cape Fear Retriever Club



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

Any news to share yet?


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Clint Joyner won the Derby, Pleasant got third, David Jensen got RJ. I can't remember the others. Q was still going when I left yesterday.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Brian Cockfield said:


> ...Pleasant got third...


With RTF's own Pi's young male...way to go Alan and Nancy!!!

Cheering From The Seats Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Brian Cockfield said:


> David Jensen got RJ.


...with Lee Nelson's fluffy dog, Jay.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

David Jensen won the Q with Breeze Hill's Crumb Monster "Babe" owned by Kelli Kane (formerly owned by me :lol: ) Big congratulations to David and Kelli, I'm very happy for both of you. Bruce Koonce won the Open with Wahoo owned by Delma Hazzard; I think Bruce also got second in the Q, not sure which dog though. Congrats. to Nancy Campbell also for third in the Derby.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Brian Cockfield said:


> David Jensen won the Q with Breeze Hill's Crumb Monster "Babe" owned by Kelli Kane (formerly owned by me :lol: ) Big congratulations to David and Kelli, I'm very happy for both of you. Bruce Koonce won the Open with Wahoo owned by Delma Hazzard; I think Bruce also got second in the Q, not sure which dog though. Congrats. to Nancy Campbell also for third in the Derby.


Brian, any word on how Pepper and Ruger did at the Q?

Edge Of My Seat Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Not sure Joe, right after David called me he had another call coming in so we only spoke for a few seconds. The only news I got was what I posted unfortunately.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Newt called me this morning and I think he said he got 4th in the Derby with Zoom. He was going to the last series of the Amateur with his young dog Striker and that was around 10am.

Vikki


----------



## Shayne Hammond (Aug 26, 2003)

Gary Unger and Elizabeth Dixon's dog Rough, won the Am. This gave Rough his AFC and quailfies him for the National AM. 

John Thomas with Ice got 2nd.

Swinton Anderson and Jazz got third, plus, he and Jazz got to the last series of the Open as well. Nice weekend Swinton

Anne Marshall's dog Dash got 4th.

John Marshall's Kate got the RJ. 

Our own Anthony Heath and Mica got a Jam and went deep into the Open. Nice weekend Anthony.


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

WOW! Way to go Rough! He's really starting to hit his stride!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Anybody got open results? Particularly Ken Neil and Molly?


----------



## Strongline Retrievers (Jun 24, 2005)

Mike Osteen got 2nd in the derby with a dog named Ruby owned by Nazir Adam. This was Ruby's first derby.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Shayne Hammond said:


> Our own Anthony Heath and Mica got a Jam and went deep into the Open. Nice weekend Anthony.


Good girl Mica! Now get Anthony a shot of Jaegermeister. :wink:


----------



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

Since the Cape Fear results don't usually get posted on Entry Express, I hope someone will post the Open results here on RTF.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob A. said:


> Since the Cape Fear results don't usually get posted on Entry Express, I hope someone will post the Open results here on RTF.


As per Brenda Little:



> Bruce Koounce won with Wahoo and Alan got 2nd with Shad those were the only two that did the test. Alan also got 3rd with Winner Jeff Telanders dog and cant remember who got 4th and RJ ... that's all they gave out.


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

WoooHooo!!!!! Way to go Gary and Rough!!! You guys sure know how to finish off that last 1/2 point you needed for the AFC! Congratulations to Gay, Liz and Rough! We sure are proud of you guys! That's the first field champion for offspring of Jamie and Eve. Hopefully, Evie will get a win this Spring so we can join you in Oregon!


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

Cape Fear results are up on EE.net.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

kristie said:


> Anybody got open results? Particularly Ken Neil and Molly?


Ken was judging the Amateur at Jacksonville with Jackie Mertins.


----------



## Shayne Hammond (Aug 26, 2003)

Another big congrats to Anthony Heath. Saw on EE were Lucy got a Jam in the Derby. That's great!! Playing to the end with both dogs. Not a bad weekend my friend.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

All sorts of good news from Cape Fear..Congratulations all around!


Sorry we couldn't be there.


Jeff


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Some of that good news needs to go to you as well.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the congrats folks. Mica was solid, if unspectacular this weekend. Could've used my 1st series marks from her previous 2 Opens, but that's the way it often works eh.

Shayne being the quiet modest soul he is, failed to mention that "Blue" also Jammed to Amateur and did a real nice job in the 4th.

Also wanted to give a big Shout out to Jeff T. for "Sinner's" Open placement. Since he co-owned the dog with Martha Lee Voshell, I know that it must means a lot.

I didn't get to see any of his series in the AM, but my understanding was that "Rough" essentially didn't set a foot wrong all weekend. Nice way to close out that AFC.

AH


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Emily Faith said:


> WoooHooo!!!!! Way to go Gary and Rough!!! You guys sure know how to finish off that last 1/2 point you needed for the AFC! Congratulations to Gay, Liz and Rough! We sure are proud of you guys! That's the first field champion for offspring of Jamie and Eve. [ /quote]
> 
> Congrats to brother Rough from Honor & Kirby...... :lol:


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

We had the pleasure of training today with Gary and watching Rough run. What a beautiful strong dog! Congratulations Gary and it was a pleasure to meet you today. 

Margo


----------

